# Czech shepherds, Jinopo czech kennels



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

has anyone had any experiences good/ bad with jinopo in czech republic ?

The quality of their dogs in working ability and health ?

thanks,

Katie.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jinopo and Jiri have some very nice dogs....as with any kennel all the dogs won't turn out to be stars, but I judge KENNELS and BREEDERS by the knowledge and integrity of the owners. Jinopo has one of the most knowledgeable breeders and trainers of Czech dogs in the World.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I use to train with a person that imported a pup directly from him and is very happy with the business relationship and with the dog.


----------

